# 2 barrel to 4 barrel conversion 350



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

can anyone tell me what I will need to do this other than the carb and manifold...thanks:cheers

this is on a 69 lemans 350


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Is it an auto? If so you will need the throttle/kickdown bracket assembly. Also the 2 barrel throttle cable is longer. Best to see one and take a picture of it.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

646904GTO said:


> Is it an auto? If so you will need the throttle/kickdown bracket assembly. Also the 2 barrel throttle cable is longer. Best to see one and take a picture of it.


yes its a automatic...ok thanks and does anyone have pictures or the parts to sell for this conversion??:cheers


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you have the carb? Is the tranny a 350? the 350 has a cable that hooks to the carb.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

646904GTO said:


> Do you have the carb? Is the tranny a 350? the 350 has a cable that hooks to the carb.



what carb should I be using??? yes its a 350 tranny...ok...I am getting confused..so what else do I need still?? thanks


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

HELP!!:shutme


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will also need vacuum inlets for the vacuum advance, the power brake booster and the th350 vacuum modulator.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you buy a stock, used intake, it will most likely have the vacuum ports you need on it. The current cable bracket for the trans should interchange with the 4 barrel. If your current cable is longer than the 4 barrel, it should work, as long as it doesn't kink and bind.
Concentrate on finding a good 68,69,70 intake and go from there. I picked up a 69 intake with a service replacement Q-jet at a swap meet last spring for $20......


----------

